# shipping to canada



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking for information on what personal belongings I can and can't bring 
with us to Canada, I think I read somewhere that mattresses are a no no and 
as we've 3 children under 4 that's a few mattresses for us to dump

Hoping to go to Calgary/Edmonton july/august 2011


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

stumbled accross the required info on the cbsa-asfe website, time to dump the mattresses


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh dear our mattress is on a ship on it's way to vancouver and nobody told us we couldn't bring it. Where did you find that info as I couldn't see it on the customs page.


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Ditto.. we are going to be shipping ours back and our moving company didn't mention anything about not being able to take mattresses.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

*sorry*

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but here's the quote "which prohibits 
importation into Canada of used or second-hand mattresses and materials
therefrom."

I'd love to post the link but I keep getting this message

"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an 
Active Member and have made 4 posts or more." 

search the cbsa-asfc.gc.ca website for 'Memorandum D9-1-7' and you'll get 
chapter and verse


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for that I guess we will have to see what happens when the crate arrives as it's on the way. We used PSS removals who do this all the time and there were no mentions. Our stuff should arrive in the next few weeks so we will see what happens and I will update you and maybe save you some hassle.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

I have read it and think things have moved on since 1998. In addition we had our stuff cleaned and the removal firm authorised the fumigation aspect so I think we will be ok but who knows until the day.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll be interested to see how you get on, I do like my mattress !


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

So do we my wife hasn't been sleeping well since the move and we hope our own stuff will help. Our cat misses our sofa too b


----------



## Londonuck (May 3, 2011)

from another site

The ruling is that the import of secondhand/used mattresses are prohibited under tariff item No. 9897.00.00 unless a) they come under those categories, *including settlers' possessions, *or b) they are cleaned and fumigated.

Therefore, No fumigation of mattresses is required


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for that our stuff is settlers goods and the removal firm signed to say the load was cleaned and I think they spray with things anyway so hope we are ok. Thanks again for your research time.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Well the update is the mattress cleared with no problem and will be delivered next week.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

DavidHudson said:


> Well the update is the mattress cleared with no problem and will be delivered next week.


good news, I'm sure your OH will be happy. best of luck.


----------



## NewCanuck (May 29, 2011)

When we immigrated to Canada we brought 4 mattresses. No issues at the border. As "settlers' possessions", they appear to be exempt from the prohibition. 

Bring your mattresses!


----------

